
Firefox Approaches 1 Billion Downloads, Could Hit It Tomorrow - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/30/firefox-should-hit-1-billion-downloads-any-day-now/
======
vaksel
And it only took them 5 years to reach that. Firefox 1.0 was released on
November 9, 2004

~~~
socratees
Firefox and Chrome will sure change the browser landscape in the years to
come. The playing field will change dramatically once Chrome gains a good
traction. And we have Chrome OS coming up. So lets hope for more exciting
things.

~~~
netsp
I'm not sure how much of IE & Safari's recent quality is dues to this
competition. But if it is as much as I suspect, they already have.

An interesting result will be if we have 4-5 significant players + mobile
variations + (maybe) netbook/tablet variations.

~~~
redorb
Having that many options does make the browser market seem healthier, but how
does that make the search wars look?

\- Perhaps its different because the profits it generates aren't equal to
search.

------
dmix
I'm responsible for at least 100 of them.

Family and friends: your welcome... and no I won't fix your computer, again.

------
sound2man
This should go up dramatically once Microsoft adds firefox to it's list of
browsers included in its OS.

I guess technically, the downloads won't go up, but usage almost certainly
will.

~~~
dbz
-I respectfully disagree, think the downloads will still go up because even though the user(s) who bought the computer wont need to download it, the user(s) will surely tell others about how much better it is than IE; thus, others will download it because of word of mouth. --Or that's what I expect to happen.

